# Which foundations for bridal make up starter kit



## glitterboo (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey guys

  	So Im just starting out doing bridal make up, is there certain palettes I can get without having to spend a fortune on all the different shades, any ideas? 

  	Cheers xx


----------



## sammanila (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi glitterboo,

  	I too have been having a hard time finding foundation palettes at a reasonable price. For now, I have been using Revlon's colorstay foundations. I have 4 in my kit (Ivory, buff, medium beige and cappuccino) and mix the shades if needed. The foundation does look great in photos from my experience. I got mine when Fred Meyer was having a buy one get one free sale.

  	A little off topic, but I heard good things on coastal scents's concealer palette, I recently ordered mine on Amazon so I'll let you know when I get mine. Also, there are tutorials for DIY lip palettes. http://www.beautylish.com/a/vxrwy/diy-lip-palette


----------



## shelbymakeup (Jul 9, 2013)

I recently just ordered the Cinema Secrets palette.
  	A lot of pros use them, and you just have to pick the one the comes with the best shades for you. I chose #5. Not bad price, either!


----------



## glitterboo (Jul 9, 2013)

sammanila said:


> Hi glitterboo,
> 
> I too have been having a hard time finding foundation palettes at a reasonable price. For now, I have been using Revlon's colorstay foundations. I have 4 in my kit (Ivory, buff, medium beige and cappuccino) and mix the shades if needed. The foundation does look great in photos from my experience. I got mine when Fred Meyer was having a buy one get one free sale.
> 
> A little off topic, but I heard good things on coastal scents's concealer palette, I recently ordered mine on Amazon so I'll let you know when I get mine. Also, there are tutorials for DIY lip palettes. http://www.beautylish.com/a/vxrwy/diy-lip-palette


  	Thanks sammanila, was actually gonna go get some revlon color stay, have heard good things about them , was at a shoot on saturday and they were using revlon photo finish ( i think) but it looked fab. Gonna try that also.Just sent off for my mac pro card last week, dont know if I will get it but fingers crossed.  Ohhh gonna hit cinema secrets website now, wonder do they send to Ireland.


----------



## shelbymakeup (Jul 9, 2013)

glitterboo said:


> Thanks sammanila, was actually gonna go get some revlon color stay, have heard good things about them , was at a shoot on saturday and they were using revlon photo finish ( i think) but it looked fab. Gonna try that also.Just sent off for my mac pro card last week, dont know if I will get it but fingers crossed.  Ohhh gonna hit cinema secrets website now, wonder do they send to Ireland.


  	They might.  I really love them.


----------



## sammanila (Jul 9, 2013)

You're welcome glitterboo! 

  	I need to look up cinema secrets as well.


----------



## BlushingBetty (Jul 21, 2013)

I use Graftobien HD Glamour cream foundations in a palette of 18, I use the warn tone and have had very good results from pale ivory to very deep brown skin.  It is my main Bridal foundation. .  I had a problem on one person with the revlon colourstay with it oxidising after 30 mins.


----------

